# Progress bar ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Today I started noticing something a bit odd and am wondering if it's happened to anyone else, or even if I should be concerned.during my reading tonight I touched the screen to bring up the progress bar at the bottom. I wanted to see how much further I had to go as its a long book. The progress bar showed I was at 64%. I then went to home so I could sync with my k3 and the orange ribbon showed I was at 62%. A bit later I tried syncing with my k3 and it synced to 65%. Which story wise had me confused as it was a chapter or 3 ahead of where I initially stopped. Not overly concerned yet just curious has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say that that has happened to me...anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Seems to be some sort of issue with the book itself. Syncing 4 other novels worked just fine. Very odd


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I only have a Fire right now so I don't know how it would appear on other devices, but the last 2 books I've read have jumped around like that. I stop at x, reopen and it's back at p, reopen again and it's forward to z. I tried just bookmarking the page I was on but when I reopened it didn't recognize my bookmarks. Bizarre.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Amazon seems sure its the book I'm reading. I'm don't know what to think but am very curious to see  how it does with the next book or two.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine were Imperfect Justice & Where We Belong? I didn't contact them about it though, just dealt with it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Mine is an indie written by a friend. I only contacted them because I've had problems with syncing here and there, and Just wanted it wasn't a sign if a more immediate problem coming. The only part that really concerns me is that when syncing the two devices the keyboard syncs so far ahead of where it should.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't had this problem. . . .but I would suggest that, if you routinely read the same book on more than one device, that you get in the habit of going to home and doing a sync before you put a device to sleep.  That way you're sure the 'last page read' will be transmitted to Amazon so it's available when you wake up another device.

I can imagine something such as you describe happening if two of you are reading the same books on different devices and aren't at the same place. . . .but that doesn't sound like what's going on.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann,
I have been going back to home on both devices since you suggested that when my sync issues started.and for the most part it's worked. That's why this yesterday was so strange and since I am the only one that uses either device it really thru me when it moved ahead on k3


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds odd. I've never seen anything like that happen on either of our Fires.


----------



## AvidHuman (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel stupid. I don't have a kindle so I'm not contributing to this thread but I am reviewing trying to wrap my mind around the kindle to decide on whether to get one or not and I am wondering.. what is syncing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have more than one Kindle device -- say an actual kindle as well as the kindle app on your phone or tablet, amazon will help keep track of where you are in a book.  So if you are reading on your kindle and then go out without it and find yourself with nothing to do, you can pull up the book you were reading at home on the app on your phone and take up where you left off.  And vice versa.  Basically amazon keeps track of your bookmarks for you.  

Or not, if you prefer: you can turn this feature off, which is helpful if there are several people who share one account and sometimes read the same books.  In that case, syncing just confuses the issue as everyone would be leaving off, most likely, at different places.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I noticed this a few months ago...I have the Kindle ap on my phone and own a Kindle keyboard inaddition to my Fire...

When I sync (I did have some issues syncing at first) ..when I switched from the fire to either the phone or my Kindle I would always come right back to where I last was reading BUT in every case the Progress bar was different on all 3 devices...

The Phone always showed I had more to read then the Fire...BUT both were  less then the regular Kindle.. 

I originally though that the difference was because the page size and font size differed but now that makes no sense... 

Oh well..  I'm not going to worry about it. lol

Bob G


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have now completed the first book I had the issue with and am having the same isssue in the last book of the series. With the keyboard advancing several thousand locations ahead of where it should. for instance this am it wanted to move to location 5900 when it should have moved to 3249 I admit I am looking forward to finishing the series(for now) and seeing if it happens with Defending Jacob.  The fire is absolutely fine with this book so far.  I'm not that concerned about it now, but it is something that just makes me go hmm  Until I finish this particular read I'll just sync manually.


----------

